# My white racers have arrived!



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

My white racing pigeons have arrived. DOnt worry. Where I live in Maryland no one has White racing pigeons. They were cranky. They tapped the box to see if they were alive. SO when I went to pick them up this morning at 8:00 they were all honking and cooing alot and scurrying around in the box.

They have no bands. I need to get snap on bands for them, i want them or spiral bands. WHich is better? I also need to get some for any babies that pop up. Plastic eggs and a Nest Bowl.

After about an Hour in the cage they seemed bright and alert. I took them out for a few minutes to hold them. They arent used to being held. They flew around my room a little and knocked a light over. I put them back. They seemed to have eaten some of their grit and food. So I imagine they drank some water too. Their beautiful and very big.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Webby, 

Congratulations on your new pigeons arriving safe and sound It must be an exciting day for you, are these your first pigeons?


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*lucky funky bugger!*

you are very lucky they arrived safe and alive, there are usually no problems with this, but i worry.
please post some pictures!thank oyu 
rena


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

They look exactly like the white racers on strombergs website. http://www.strombergschickens.com/stock/pigeons.htm
I dont have a digital camera yet.
http://www.strombergschickens.com/images/doves/Racing_Homer.jpg

These are my first pigeons but I have had parakeets for many years and I have a dog. At my parents house we have a Donkey. All my pets live a long time except the parakeets lived just about 7 years. They fought all the time and I had to seperate them and I could not get them to eat anything other than Canary seed.

One bird seems to be a little beat up but he could be molting. Hes got about 4 flight feathers missing on one wing. His feat are not as pink as the others birds and niether is his eyes but he looks good. Hes a little bigger so I think He may be the cock. I am hoping a little peace and quite will be just what the doctor ordered.

I am pretty excited. The only thing that would make me more excited is a new car or something like that. I knew someone who had doves growing up but I wanted something a litte heartier.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Webby, 

You sound very excited and enthusiastic, easy to understand though. Pigeons are such amazing birds and highly addictive so I'm sure you'll be raising them now for the rest of your life  Congratulations again and send us some pics when you can. If you have any questions down the road, feel free to post them on pigeon talk.


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you. My birds are afraid of me. How long do you think it will take me to train and tame them. 

They seem like breeders.  So I figure it will take me at least 2-5 years for them to have babies and for me to train the babies. I am not even sure I can tame them because I have alot of experience with animals. It seems like its always better when you can train the babies. I know with other Animals weve had, it takes along time to tame them.

I am able to get the female to perch somewhat and the male is very skittish. When I reach in to handle them they run around and Coo but they seem used to being fed. SO this is good. At least the breeder fed them regularly.


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

*they are beautiful*

omg they are beautifu l pigeons and they look nice and healthy. you say that their eys arent pink like the other ones neither are their legs well that is a good thing that means that they are young.  good luck with the pigeons they are beautys no wonder why you are so exited and brad is rite send some more pictures if u can because i would like to see more of them. Again good luck.  AND u can ask me or other people questions if you need help

jonathan


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Webby said:


> Thank you. My birds are afraid of me. How long do you think it will take me to train and tame them.
> 
> They seem like breeders.  So I figure it will take me at least 2-5 years for them to have babies and for me to train the babies.


Webby,

They may never truly become tame towards you, but I'm willing to bet with a lot of gentle interaction with them that they will eventually realize that you aren't a threat. 

I also think you are in for a big surprise .. they may very well breed fairly soon, and you will then have babies to train .. I'm betting this happens within the next few months.

Terry


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for help and encouragment. I sure hope these guys dont start poping out birds soon because I still have to scrounge $20+ for bands. I really want the custom printed ones...  

The Larger bird who is not as pink, more brown. He does look kind of young because he is flufier. I think I am going to name him Snowball and the other bird the female I want to name Spirit but I am not sure.

Today the birds got a bath in the bathtub. I put about an inch of water in there. The female drank the water. They didnt really know what to do. So I splashed them a little. Than I changed their paper, water grit and food.

As soon as I got them cleaned up and on clean paper they groomed themelsves and looked great. Than proceeded to poop in their food and make themselves messy. 

Today I am going to pet smart to get some smaller parrot type food hanging dishs and pots.

I swear I saw one of them throw seed out of the cage yesterday. I swear my otherbirds threw food out the cage.


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

I am on day four and I sure am tired. These little Guys poop so much I am changing paper everyday and feeding them twice a day. They eat all their food... 2 ounces? and a little grit and 2-4 ounces of water. They are eating machines. 

I have named them Spirit, (the female?) and Snowball (the baby male?) They grunt at me a little bit less everyday? I reach in and stroke them and they do not bite but grunt a little and than after I pet them gently they quite down. Spirit will let me hold her without struggle much. Snowball struggles alot and I am worried he will hurt himself. If he struggles alot I let him go and than try to catch him again. I found its easier to catch them if I pull the blinds and turn the light off.

They have learned to fly out and onto the curtain rods. If one bird is out and the bird training door is open they will fly out but they wont fly in to get their food. I have to catch them and put them in. They immedietly begin eating their food. I would have thought for sure if they were than hungry they would fly back and get their own food.

I am trying to hold them and pet them a little everyday...

The Kaytee grit $12 and the Kaytee food $15 (50 pounds.) I got at Southern States and farm feed store, is great. They are pooping pretty firm birdie balls. This is good food. The bags looked not so good but the food is fine. They fit nice in a 10 gallon tote bin from sprawl mart for $2.


----------

